# How Much Did You Brew In 2011?



## winkle (23/12/11)

I just did a rough calculation on volumes I'd produced and come up with 830 litres which is considerably down on last year, I must be getting old!
You'd expect SWMBO to be happy with that - but no.
A futher breakdown gives me 60 litres of Grisette, 200 litres of Saisons (phuck!) and 80 litres of Gose - the rest are mostly Belgian with a few German and English ales for variety. No lagers (must get Florian over for assistance in brewing one next year  ).
Might still get one more out, probably a Galaxian PA after Xmas :icon_cheers: 
Heres to 2012...


----------



## MarkBastard (23/12/11)

Not much, only about 120 litres this year, though all of that was from August onwards.


----------



## cam89brewer (23/12/11)

I only did about 350 Litres seeing my drinking through out the year was supplemented by giveaways from work :lol: :drinks:


----------



## raven19 (23/12/11)

Always interesting to do a running total when brewers add to this thread also.

Will add mine when I get home to access my Beersmith.


----------



## Barley Belly (23/12/11)

374 litres of AG (17 x 22 litre batches)


----------



## Muggus (23/12/11)

Lemme grab my calculator...this is going to be sad...

324L over 14 brews - down from the 600L mark a 2 years ago


However I did 2 batches of wine equating to 640L, and 20L of honey mead

Raising the Chateau's total booze production to 984L - much better


----------



## keifer33 (23/12/11)

Well mine was a mix of failures so I didnt get to drink it all but my total is 596Lt with another 3x20L batches before the year is out of 656Lt


----------



## bignath (23/12/11)

26 batches of 20lt's so whats that? About 520lt's or thereabouts?


----------



## mckenry (23/12/11)

approx 600L. 49.5L per month.

About 400L drunk by me. Rest by bludgers...


----------



## Lecterfan (23/12/11)

I am going to do two batches next week - NOT counting those but including the two currently in primary and the one currently CCing I've done 37 batches of 23L giving me 851 litres into the fermenter (give or take) so far this year.

edit: that's all grain, I did one K+K for a friend, didn't count that in the above.


----------



## Brewer_010 (23/12/11)

my count is 15 brews (including one in the fermenter today, one being kegged today, and one in the keg untouched atm) at 20L each - 

300L in 2011 and havent touched three of them yet.

Quite a busy year.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (23/12/11)

Not enough! Between may and december i think i have put on about 9 brews. Dunno why yet, but 70+ hour weeks and the flu really does interfere with ones brewing.


----------



## jyo (23/12/11)

713 litres.... 

Shit, really? Did my mates really drink that much? :unsure:


----------



## hbnath (23/12/11)

Well I've only got into brewing this year....so 2 kits (which I've hardly touched) and two AG Golden Ales. 
My third AG is a Pilsner/Lager which is CCing the last two weeks.

So nearly 100 litres :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Spork (23/12/11)

About 382 litres, plus some mead.
That includes 2 x kits (52 litres)
Didn't start until April though.


----------



## mccuaigm (23/12/11)

About 430 Litres here, pretty good effort for me.


----------



## cdbrown (23/12/11)

366L including about 60L of much or infections. Down 100L on last year, but there's still time to catch up a little.


----------



## Hinji (23/12/11)

All up around 380 Litres.

Done about 5 Kits at the start of the year until I made the best decision ever to go AG. Since that I have done 13 AG brews.


----------



## Nick JD (23/12/11)

Hoegaarden
Citra Biere de Garde 2
Amarillo PA
Green Bullet Lager 2
Vanilla Weisse
Centenial PA
Fensitter Premium Lager
Citra Biere de Garde 3
Corona
Fat Yak
Southern Cross Lager 2
Citra APA
Galena Ale
Boh Pils
Willamette Ale
Cascage Golden Ale
German Pils
Boh Pils
IPA
Rice Lager
Citra Golden Ale
Euro Lager
Amarillo PA
Boh Pils
Belgian Wit
Cascade GA 2
Chimay Red
Kohatu Smash
Boh Pils
Chimay Grand Reserve
Melanoidin Boh Pils
PoR Lager
Citrus APA
APA w/ The Lot
Euro Lager 2
Euro Lager 3
Cascade and Citra Amber
Corona 2
Amarillo Ale 3
Kolsch
Red Citra APA
Boh Pils
Belgian Saison
Chimay Red 2
Forex Gold
Saison 2
Boh Pils
Leffe Blonde
Boh Pils (secondary)
Saison APA (fermenting)
Hefeweizen (fermenting)

A good year for beer. :icon_cheers:


----------



## the_new_darren (23/12/11)

Its been a busy year for me (work wise and organising a group of fathers who are sick to death of the sexist and feminist driven family laws)

Two batches = 130 litres (takes my total to 198x 65 litre batches since i started brewing)

Cascade pale ale, Citra pale ale.

cheers and Merry Christmas to all 

tnd

Hopefully I can get 200 total next year


----------



## beerbog (23/12/11)

Heaps. :beerbang:


----------



## Midnight Brew (23/12/11)

252L there abouts this year. Mostly extract and 2 all grains!!

Pretty quiet year actually so in short to the answer, I didnt brew enough.

New Years Resolution: Brew once a fortnight and learn the art of patience.


----------



## Florian (23/12/11)

Hhmmm... just went through the files and noticed that they seriously need a clean up. My new years resolution will be to Number my brews once brewed to better keep track. These bloody dates in BS are all over the shop. 

From what I gather I must have only brewed 21 batches at roughly 19L per batch. So that brings me to 399L. 

Surprisingly only 12 of them were lagers (always thought I averaged about 80%) and 7 ales. One batch was starter wort which I no chilled in 1.25L bottles. 


*RUNNING TOTAL: 8,077L* + Wallace's and NickJD's (unsure about batch sizes)



EDIT: Perry, anytime, was gonna suggest to you to do a Pils on your brewday for a change.


----------



## going down a hill (23/12/11)

15 Brews = 9 Kits/Extracts, 1 Braggot, 6 AG beers. About 21L per brew so thats roughly 315L I produced. 



Nice, that's a lot of money saved from the bottle-o. But on the flip side I spent a bit of money on different beers at the bottle-o that I overlooked before I got into home brewing. Oh well, still the best year of beer for me ever!


----------



## adryargument (23/12/11)

Estimate that i'm sitting around:
5 x 23L
6 x 45L
8 x 55L
2 x 60L

945L all up.
I probably drank around 60% of it.
Equivalent to 1.5L per day.


----------



## lukec (23/12/11)

Not sure how much extract I brewed but changed to AG in October and managed to punch through around 200 liters.My wife was so proud when I informed her.


----------



## psytramp (23/12/11)

Good question.

Brewed about 650lt this year all of which was AG.

Always brewed something different, only doing the same brew twice....

That awards goes to Dr. Smurton's Golden, man I love that beer...

Cheers, Merry XMAS!! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## warra48 (23/12/11)

A fairly quiet year for me, but I was absent in Europe during May/June this year.
Tasted lots of Euro beers during our trip.

All up, I brewed 260 litres.
Sadly I lost 23 litres of Best Bitter to an infection, so had to tip that one.


----------



## Nick JD (23/12/11)

Florian said:


> Wallace's and NickJD's (unsure about batch sizes)



It varies (I brew to OG, not to volume - so an IPA or a dubbel might be 12 or 13L, but a mid lager 19L). 

So I'd guess an average of 16L x 51 = 816L or a sixpack a day between the two of us (4-5 me; 1-2 her).


----------



## remi (23/12/11)

168L over 5 batches (3 double and 2 singles).

Remi


----------



## jimmy01 (23/12/11)

Quiet year for me too this year 275 litres. Sadly Pils didn't do too well this year. But have brewed a couple of great Wits and a very nice IPA


----------



## felon (23/12/11)

Beer Alchemy tells me 866L for the last 12 months. 21 batches of 41.24L each. No wonder my liver hurts. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Maxt (23/12/11)

Around the 450L mark. Where did it all go?


----------



## edschache (23/12/11)

about 250L... scary

can't wait to see Ross's answer .... 10^??? L


----------



## jeffsonia (23/12/11)

Geez, 
compared to some of you blokes i reckon i need to step up my game. I only brewed 292ltrs, a few 36ltr batches and the rest 46 ltrs of AG.


----------



## Amber Fluid (23/12/11)

598L and will be looking to almost double that next year :blink:


----------



## Tony (23/12/11)

Slightly more than i got to drink...... Bloody visitors


----------



## troopa (23/12/11)

after 18 months off and a move interstate i think i hit 100L in the last 2.5 months


----------



## amiddler (23/12/11)

Might have to add it up properly but I would say in the 600L range. I brew 36L most forghtnights.



Have a Safe Christmas to all.


----------



## raven19 (23/12/11)

27 batches of varying sizes totalling 830L. Fark that is too much.

Plenty of friends helped drink the above though, and there are a few lambics, etc still fermenting slowly...


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (23/12/11)

38x 23l batches this year = 874 L ... sweet!!


----------



## itmechanic (23/12/11)

10 x 20L
16 x 40L
7 x 540L

Total 4620L, although only 840L was for home consumption, and even this wasnt all consumed by me.


----------



## ekul (23/12/11)

Just added it all up, its 16711L plus my 1196 (23L x 52, probably more than this actually, i have some thirsty mates!) is $26860 in revenue that the government didn't get, thats if all the beers were 4% which i think equals about $1.5o a litre. I actually thought it was going to be more though...


----------



## /// (23/12/11)

'bout 3600l every 3 weeks ... Been a busy year.

Scorty


----------



## dago001 (23/12/11)

itmechanic said:


> 10 x 20L
> 16 x 40L
> *7 x 540L*
> 
> Total 4620L, although only 840L was for home consumption, and even this wasnt all consumed by me.


Doesn't count mate - any beer that excise tax is paid on is not homebrew - oh and wheres my T shirt? :lol: 
Stop brewing for your mates and make them buy it now.
For me just under 1000 litres from april to today - have to check old computer to work out before April - probably dumped 100 litres due to wild yeast infections - which is a bummer.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/12/11)

Guess about 300L - not a big drinker, but do it for the fun and the savings.

It'd be even less if I didn't give some away.

Not counting mead, cider - that's not brewing but fermenting stuff.

Goomba


----------



## kelbygreen (23/12/11)

how the **** you brew over 16000lts of home brew?? I guess this a commercial setup? 

I prob got to 500lts, but working away for about 6 months so that could be 700lts if I was at home all the time lol


----------



## michael_aussie (23/12/11)

825 litres for me this year


----------



## BjornJ (23/12/11)

226.5 litres in 2011.
I was quite surprised, feels like I have brewed not that many times this year.
A couple of double batches helps of course.


nothing like the big numbers on here of course, but still fun.

Now that's about 50/50 good and bad beers though, so enjoyable litres is probably about 100  

bjorn


----------



## hoohaaman (23/12/11)

822 Litres, about average.


----------



## yum beer (23/12/11)

Brewed up 650L, lost 120L to mouse induced infections, another 200L to brother and other assorted moochers,
about 210L aging in the bar, mostly kits and bits, will brew less this year working towards a better AG setup...no K&K in 2012, thats the plan anyway.


----------



## Braumoasta (23/12/11)

232 litres from me


----------



## petesbrew (23/12/11)

13x23L batches.
1 infected & dumped.
1 possibly infected, but it's still brewing... to be continued...
2 knk.
1 rated "worst beer I've ever brewed" by the Hills Brewers. Honestly it was shit without the infection. VB would've been a pallete cleanser.
1 still aging
2 still carbonating.

i could try counting them up, but I've had a few to drink tonight. Just polishing off a cointreau now.


----------



## Plastic Man (24/12/11)

not f#@&ing enough...


----------



## NickB (24/12/11)

678L in 27 batches. Looks like I'm about on par with last year.


----------



## the_new_darren (24/12/11)

kelbygreen said:


> how the **** you brew over 16000lts of home brew?? I guess this a commercial setup?
> 
> I prob got to 500lts, but working away for about 6 months so that could be 700lts if I was at home all the time lol



I just hope he didn't try to enter (carpetbomb) an amateur HB comp.

That would be unethical if he did?

tnd


----------



## Fish13 (24/12/11)

Going by my brew book and HBKS log i did

23L x 4 = 92
10L x 1 = 10
15L x 1 = 15
12L x 1 = 12
21L x 1 = 21

total of 150L Since August. No more brews to be done this year. Will start fresh in the new year i think now.

I haven't consumed that much though as some it has been given away or used for other things ie bbq cleaning.


----------



## stux (24/12/11)

12 21L brews
2 42L brews
1 55L
2 20L ciders

And ill probably get at least one more 21L brew on next week

So call it 450L


----------



## boingk (24/12/11)

I brewed stuff all this year, but have partially redeemed myself by putting down three batches in the last 2 weeks, with a fourth on the way.

Cheers all - boingk


----------



## punkin (24/12/11)

Just added up, i only started brewing allgrain and keeping records at the start of June this year.

936 litres in six months.

36 litres a week, 5litres a day, 13+ schooners/day.


Shit, i've been telling the doctor 6-8 schooners and she still says i'll be dead shortly :icon_cheers:


----------



## kelbygreen (24/12/11)

yum beer said:


> Brewed up 650L, lost 120L to mouse induced infections, another 200L to brother and other assorted moochers,
> about 210L aging in the bar, mostly kits and bits, will brew less this year working towards a better AG setup...no K&K in 2012, thats the plan anyway.



so you brewed VB??? lol


----------



## probablynathan (24/12/11)

About 230L over 10 batches for the year, but I will get one more batch brewed before the year is out.


----------



## white.grant (24/12/11)

Just over 600L for the year, which is a shade lower than previous years but I brewed fewer larger batches.

cheers

grant


----------



## ianh (24/12/11)

Brewed 35 batches producing 22 litres of packaged beer on average for 770 litres for the year.

But at the start of 2011 I had 12 batches in bottles and kegs, at the end have 10 batches.

So 814 litres consumed, a lot must have evaporated.


----------



## Spork (24/12/11)

This thread confirms my suspicions.
We all have a bunch of freeloading, pisshead mates.


----------



## seamad (24/12/11)

Either that or there was a bit of underestimating on the how much to you drink thread!
Dont think i will do a tally my liver will feel the better for it


----------



## Mearesy (24/12/11)

No solid figures, but I would guess at around 300L this year.


----------



## punkin (24/12/11)

seamad said:


> Either that or there was a bit of underestimating on the how much to you drink thread!
> Dont think i will do a tally my liver will feel the better for it




I'm right, i said 2 kegs a week and it works out to nearly exactly that over 6 months. :icon_cheers:


----------



## seamad (24/12/11)

Hey punkin one of the few honest ones probably. 




> Just added up, i only started brewing allgrain and keeping records at the start of June this year.
> 
> 936 litres in six months.
> 
> ...



Thats not really fibbing because Docs always know people lie by half and double to compensate


----------



## riverside (24/12/11)

32 x 46ltr batches, shit thats 1472ltrs...... no wonder i cant see my dick anymore :icon_cheers:


----------



## Newbee(r) (24/12/11)

About 400L. Modest by some figures on here but holy crap more than I thought... 

h34r: 


slurp

h34r:


----------



## fergi (24/12/11)

just checked my brewing records for the year.

i have brewed 20 x 21 liter batches.some were k&k then i got into ag,
so about 400 liters, feels like i made more than that .

fergi


----------



## Screwtop (24/12/11)

A measley 160L, and a lot of it was devoured by visitors. This staying healthy after a heart attack crap is playing havoc with my past efforts :lol:

Screwy

New Years Resolution: Have more people around so I get to brew more often!


----------



## kirem (24/12/11)

Well at home I brewed SFA. Earlier in the year I brewed some commercial quantities, but they don't count.

Deaths and a new job = no time to brew, but I have my new years resolution there.....no one dies in 2012  or get my shit in one pile and brew some beer


----------



## kelbygreen (24/12/11)

seamad said:


> Hey punkin one of the few honest ones probably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol to bad if he did say he drinks 13 schooners a night the doc prob would said he should be dead. Although prob 50% of my drinking was away so it wasnt HB and I tend to drink less when it cost $60 a carton lol 




Screwtop said:


> A measley 160L, and a lot of it was devoured by visitors. This staying healthy after a heart attack crap is playing havoc with my past efforts :lol:
> 
> Screwy
> 
> New Years Resolution: Have more people around so I get to brew more often!




you could send them down here screwy means I dont have to brew then  but since going double batch I doubt I will look back its good to brew once a month. But you need a few cubes if you want different beers on all the time.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (24/12/11)

440L here

Cheers


----------



## Aleosaurus cervisiae (24/12/11)

Nine batches, 20L each, 180L, roughly half a litre per day. As quite a bit of it was not the top brew, I got to drink most of it. But I was buying more piss on top of this. Poor old liver.


----------



## Brad Churchill (24/12/11)

27 batches at around 13-14 Litres each.
So say 365 Litres with plenty of help drinking it from friends and family.

Cheers


----------



## goomboogo (24/12/11)

the_new_darren said:


> I just hope he didn't try to enter (carpetbomb) an amateur HB comp.
> 
> That would be unethical if he did?
> 
> tnd


Despite all your rage; you're still a rat in a cage. Yes, I paraphrase.


----------



## bung89 (25/12/11)

210 litres of kits and bits
10 litres of all grain


----------



## jasonharley (25/12/11)

Brewed 18 x 22L batches ... but I had no one to drink it with ... so drank most of it myself ....... does that make me a alco ?


Lonely 5 eyes


----------



## brocky_555 (25/12/11)

340L and a few too many infections


----------



## punkin (25/12/11)

seamad said:


> Hey punkin one of the few honest ones probably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If we're being honest i found my last brew schedule in the shed yesterday, so add 88l to equal a six month 1024 litres. Where's the shame icon when you need it?


----------



## JDW81 (25/12/11)

Only five batches for me this year. Not enough to meet requirements by a long stretch.

Already got 4 batches planned for january. Aiming to brew about 250L in 2012.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## Fish13 (25/12/11)

JDW81 said:


> Only five batches for me this year. Not enough to meet requirements by a long stretch.
> 
> Already got 4 batches planned for january. Aiming to brew about 250L in 2012.
> :icon_cheers:




600L here. all good ones is there plan for the new year


----------



## kelbygreen (25/12/11)

brocky_555 said:


> 340L and a few too many infections




I would be looking into that if you havnt already I dunno how many brews I have put down in the last 2+ years but only had a wild yeast infection and that was all (get that when the wineries start fermenting) other then that never had a true infection. Wait I lie I done a partial and thought it would be a good idea to store the unboiled wort in a 5lt jerry can came back 3 days later and it was just about to explode!!. the stench was not fit for a human nose (I think the dog ran away to) and of coarse it went down the sink with 200lt of water to flush it down and the jerry can went in the bin. I do now boil my wort before cubing it


----------



## andreic (25/12/11)

Last 2 years I have replied 0L to these topics  , but not this year. Back into brewing after almost 3 years off.

Brewed around 220L this year. Not enough. Will try harder next year.

cheers


----------



## rehab (26/12/11)

My first three brews have been made this year at 68 ltrs I am up and ready to hit a fair bit more in the new year now I have a pot I am readying my first BIAB with an Epic PA Clone the first effort in January =)


----------



## Carboy (26/12/11)

725L thus far and I'll get two more brews in before the end of the year :icon_cheers:


----------



## hughman666 (26/12/11)

Looking at my brewlog I did 23 x 50L batches plus 3 x 18L batches for the Perth Royal Show so that's a grand total of 1,204L of beer. I havent brewed an AG since October but the Braumeister is only 2 months away, looking forward to giving that thing a work out!


----------



## bullsneck (26/12/11)

515L. Cracked the half tonne this morning as I mashed in.


----------



## freezkat (26/12/11)

Five Eyes Brewing Company said:


> Brewed 18 x 22L batches ... but I had no one to drink it with ... so drank most of it myself ....... does that make me a alco ?
> 
> 
> Lonely 5 eyes


150L beer 
50L wine

50L wine and 24L Beer still in the process


----------



## argon (28/12/11)

Just calculated...
599L at home
400L commercially (through Bacchus as part of the Archive comp, can't really count it)
3 x 20L FWKs

90% of what I made... Drunk soley by me.

Will try and bust out another 2 x 43L batches before new years.

Edit: well down from last year... But we did have another baby this year which put a dampener on the brewery output.


----------



## barls (28/12/11)

my brew software tells me its 935.5L
thats down from last year


----------



## /// (28/12/11)

kelbygreen said:


> how the **** you brew over 16000lts of home brew?? I guess this a commercial setup?
> 
> I prob got to 500lts, but working away for about 6 months so that could be 700lts if I was at home all the time lol



Oops sorry, dont have time to brew at home atm ... still give it as much as i did at home though!


----------



## stux (29/12/11)

Stux said:


> 12 21L brews
> 2 42L brews
> 1 55L
> 2 20L ciders
> ...



Ended up brewing a double, nother 44L or so

Was maiden brew on a new setup and I was over gravity by 4 points... so not 100% sure how much dilution I'll end up needing

494L

Don't think I'll get another one in before NY


----------



## pants (29/12/11)

17 batches here, for a total of 1056 litres. Not enough, either - I ran out of beer for a couple of weeks in December.


----------



## milob40 (29/12/11)

wtf? is this like an a.a. online session  .
i refuse to provide volumes for fear of incrimminating myself :blink: .
all i can say is it was lots....


----------



## Clutch (29/12/11)

I started in May and I've brewed 598L.


----------



## almopec (29/12/11)

In 6 months I've made 8 23ish L batches, but will be brewing once more this year so I'll be around 200L for the year. 
Next year looms as a big year for brewing.


----------



## J Grimmer (29/12/11)

300L of Beer, alot more than i thought i would have?


----------



## bradsbrew (29/12/11)

Around the 1000L mark, probably more. Must keep better records next year.



Cheers


----------



## Spoonta (29/12/11)

around the 200l mark


----------



## jyo (29/12/11)

Spoonta said:


> around the 200l mark



Lift ya game, slacka! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Spoonta (29/12/11)

jyo said:


> Lift ya game, slacka! :icon_cheers:


 new rig mate will do this year


----------



## jyo (29/12/11)

Spoonta said:


> new rig mate will do this year



And she'll be a sweet rig too.


----------



## fcmcg (29/12/11)

I've made 14 x 42 litre batches....
Brewing today/tonight too...
568 litres plus or minus....
Having had a bubba this year ( well the Mrs did ) has slowed some beer brewing but i've worked out if i dough in at 8.30pm , after bub has gone to bed and we have eaten...everyone is happy...
Aiming to brew a bit more next week when the Mrs is away....


----------



## Cocko (29/12/11)




----------



## Rowy (29/12/11)

260 litres since the 10th September made up of 160litres of Kits and Bits and 100litres of AG. You can throw in a 20litre FWK to round it off to 280 if you like.


----------



## stakka82 (30/12/11)

like nickjd i brew to sg rather than volume, so, averaging about 17l x 25 odd batches... 425litres. 

as has been mentioned, the numbers on this topic are incredible! i was fully ashamed/proud of myself before i read this topic - i probably drink about 90% of my output so like 7-8 litres a week, plus maybe 2 litres of store bought stuff on average.

i only drink on weekends so that's about 10litres over friday/saturday/sunday.


----------



## winkle (31/12/11)

About to drop a 30 minute addition into a Belgian something ale that gives me 860 litres for the year :icon_cheers: 
WoOt!


----------



## kenlock (31/12/11)

15 batches totaling 495L...... this includes 3 batches indoctrinating a new brewer


----------



## Lecterfan (31/12/11)

874 litres into the fermenter as of a few hours ago.


----------



## spaced (1/1/12)

Approximately 480L give or take a few.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (3/1/12)

since moving into my new place and starting brewing again, if you can call kits and bits brewing. i'v made roughly 160L. already over bottling again and won't be brewing for another couple of months while i move yet again and get myself some kegging equiptment. then to start saving for some AG equipment. good times


----------



## Lemon (6/1/12)

Showing year on year growth since '09

316 l brewed for 2011, all AG this year.



Most proud of myself.


Got help to drink it though.







Lemon


----------



## bob51 (6/1/12)

:super:  damn, some of you guys put in some serious effort for the year. Makes my efforts seem pretty paltry in comparison.My years effort was a mere 140l of beer, but made amends with the still. Best year to date ; just over 200l @ 40%av.And i definitely didnt drink it all on my own :drinks: :icon_drunk:


----------



## bigandhairy (6/1/12)

880lt into keg. About 200lt more than I would have though, plus beer I bought along the way. Oh dear  , oh well I've had fun B) 

bah


----------



## donburke (6/1/12)

1,764 litres


----------



## punkin (27/6/12)

punkin said:


> Just added up, i only started brewing allgrain and keeping records at the start of June this year.
> 
> 936 litres in six months.
> 
> ...



Just totalled the last six months. 1084 litres. I'm not drinking more though as i have started cubing and have 252l in cubes.


----------

